# This video shows Miyoko Shida's incredible and spellbinding performance



## Michael. (Jun 8, 2013)

.
There are no words to describe Miyoko Shida's performance for the Spanish TV program  "Tú Sí Que Vales" ("You Can Do It").

This video shows an incredible and spellbinding performance 

She was born in Fukuyama-shi, Japan and currently lives in Paris, France. 

As a dance artist, with a unique talent, Miyoko has given many performances and has also performed at the Rigolo Nouveau Cirque in Switzerland.

In this video, the feather is the smallest and lightest member of the group but it also contributes to maintain the balance of the whole group as one. 

What we see in the video stresses the fact that when we work in unison and harmony, for the greater good of all, even the smallest of us balance the whole of us. Everyone is important.


Click on this link.
http://tinyurl.com/nqkuag3


.


----------

